# Any finds in southern IN.... From central myself



## rrandylj (Apr 2, 2013)

Who is finding then?


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Looked yesterday in my early spots. Zero. Went to trail of tears today zero. 
Very soon tho.


----------



## morelmaster77 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes found 24 in the last 2 days it's still a little early but they are up!!! Good luck


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Found 23 today. Still early yet


----------



## morchella_amore (Apr 11, 2013)

Congrats to the early finders. I'm chompin' at the bit here, but I'm relying on you experts to say when the time is right.


----------

